# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Не обновляем avast! Начинает ошибочно ловить Win32:Delf-MZG [Trj] и Win32:Zbot-MKK [Trj]

## LAVO

*Подробности тут:

*http://pcblog.spb.ru/antivirusy/esli-avast...-win32delf-mzg/

Крики народа тут:

http://www.avsoft.ru/forum/read.php?FID=15&TID=3629

Английский официальный форум лег под натиском народа.

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=51609.0

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mainstar

Если вы сегодня ночью обновили антивирусные базы Avast’а, и ваш антивирус стал кричать на многие исполняемые файлы программ QIP, AIMP, KMPlayer, AIMP2, Download Master… (не полный список), что в них содержится вирус-троянец Win32 : Delf-MZG - в большинстве случаев – можно не волноваться – вирусов в этих файлах нет, идет ложное срабатывание после обновления базы.
Почему это происходит пока неизвестно, будем ждать официальных комментариев от разработчика антивируса.
Как с этим бороться
Попробуйте еще раз обновить антивирусные базы (возможно разработчики уже исправили ошибку), делается это так:  кликаем правой кнопкой мыши на значке антивируса Avast (значок возле часов), откроется выпадающее меню, в нем выбираем Обновление/Обновление базы данных iAVS.
Если это не помогло – вы можете отключиться от интернета (выдерните кабель или отключите модем) и на время отключить антивирус (правой кнопкой мыши на значке Avast возле часов, выбираем Остановить сканер доступа). В таком режиме антивирус не будет мешать вам работать, а через некоторое время вы можете вновь попробовать обновить базы.
Как третий вариант, вы можете попробовать установить другой антивирус и удалить Avast – обзор бесплатных антивирусов.
p.s. Для тех, кто еще не успел скачать глючное обновление антивируса Avast от 03.12.2009 – отключите автоматическое обновление (кликаем правой кнопкой на значке Avast у часов, выбираем Настройки программы/Обновления/Ставим обе точки напротив Выполнять обновления вручную) и подождите пока разработчики исправят проблему. После этого не забудьте вернуть прежние настройки.

----------


## snifer67

Ждите может исправят к полудню.

----------


## bayzur

Спасибо огромное за информацию! А то было полное ощущение сюрреальности происходящего: отключаю awast! - все запускается и работает нормально, включаю -
находит огромное количество троянов и удаляет все exe-файлы подряд...

----------


## mainstar

Я ее вообще снесу. Из-за таких закидонов потерял 4 часа времени. Поставил др. веб. Стоко народу на ушах из-за этого стоит, просто аут.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

epic fail иногда случается

----------


## Kotovaser

Наконец вышло обноаление. Теперь все нормально. Можно обновлять и включать AVAST

----------


## Damien

а может началась борьба с бесплатными антивирусами?

----------


## Winsent

> а может началась борьба с бесплатными антивирусами?


 Путем выпуска самим же бесплатным антивирусом кривых баз?  :Smiley:

----------


## Gena_Solovev

тож "пищал" сегодня на все .exe и .dll =(

PS:  в целом, работой аваста доволен: бесплатный, на русском, режим реального времени  + рутники находит - просто КЛАСС!  :Wink:

----------


## Damien

> Путем выпуска самим же бесплатным антивирусом кривых баз?


если внутри компании есть свой человек - это довольно удобный способ переманить клиентов у конкурентов.

----------


## Volnov Timofey

Обновил Avast, тоже ситуация стабилизировалась.Разработчики на сайте Avast признали ошибку. Предлагают обновить базы.

----------


## DarkLex

похоже снова выпустили кривые базы. началось ложное срабатывание. скоро удалю его нафиг

----------

